# 2009 Halloween Pumpkin Carving Contest



## Jim (Oct 6, 2009)

Time for the THIRD annual Pumpkin Carving contest. A Carving contest on a tin boat site? You bet! :LOL2:

Here is the thread for the first one (2007) in case your new or missed it. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=710
Here is the thread for the 2008 Contest
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4885

Still my all time favorite! 8) 






*RULES - PLEASE READ*
All pictures must be PM'd or emailed to me by Friday 8PM the day before Halloween. If you submit them here, it will not count. You must not make reference to your own carving.
****The initials TB must be somewhere in the picture.****
*You can submit one pumpkin only for the contest.*
Winners will be chosen by a vote by the members with the Moderators breaking a tie.
Voting will begin on Halloween day and End on Monday 8PM Eastern. Please...no voting for yourself. 

*Winner gets:*
A custom painted BYOB Deep Diving lure, a variety of JDBaits plastics, and a Custom hand made TinBoats.net spinnerbait made by me.


Disclaimer: All rules and prizes can change because. 

*PUMPKIN #1*









*PUMPKIN #2*









*PUMPKIN #3*









*PUMPKIN #4*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2009)

Ohhh Yeah - It is on like Donkey Kong!



I have plans this year many. many, many plans!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 8, 2009)

If there is a Donkey Kong carved into a pumpkin I call no fair for Captains hint...

And if there is a cow in one, that doesn't mean it's mine.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 24, 2009)

I can carve the turkey and fish, but a pumpkin is another story. I can envision the winner pumkin, however when its all said and done I will still end up with three triangles and a mouth of missing teeth. 



Now that I set the expectation low I should be a shoe in to win. :mrgreen: 


Just kidding, I still cant draw worth a crappie. 
Good luck.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 24, 2009)

Who is gonna enter?


----------



## Popeye (Oct 24, 2009)

I am but am still contemplating the design... Cows or whales???


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2009)

*Rule Change:*

All Pumpkins must be submitted by Friday. Voting Begins Saturday on Halloween and ends on the Monday Nov 2nd at 8PM Eastern.

This is open to all members, and you can vote even if you do not submit a pumpkin. 

The contest is off if there are less than 5 entrants.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2009)

How many are in now? I wil be submitting mine very soon.

Was thinking a cow harpooning a great whale :lol:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 26, 2009)

I am going to carve a pumpkin tonight. Just hoping I didn't bit off more than I can chew!


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2009)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> I am going to carve a pumpkin tonight. Just hoping I didn't bit off more than I can chew!



Impossible! 

Did you not see what Captain Ahab did last year! :LOL2: 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 26, 2009)

Popeye said:


> How many are in now? I wil be submitting mine very soon.
> 
> Was thinking a cow harpooning a great whale :lol:



I am carving a Flounder in a Head!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2009)

Does the TB have to be carved in the pumpkin or can it be just written on some paper in the picture?


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 27, 2009)

All you pumpkin carvers better heed the warning -------- Don't leave alcohol near your pumpins :lol:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 27, 2009)

The rules just say Tin Boats needs to be in the picture. Hopefully written on a card is acceptable.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 27, 2009)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> The rules just say Tin Boats needs to be in the picture. Hopefully written on a card is acceptable.



Actually the rules say intials, not Tin Boats



The Big Guy said:


> ****The initials TB must be somewhere in the picture.****


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 27, 2009)

Popeye said:


> bearsphan3.14 said:
> 
> 
> > The rules just say Tin Boats needs to be in the picture. Hopefully written on a card is acceptable.



Actually the rules say intials, not Tin Boats

Yah, my bad


----------



## ACarbone624 (Oct 27, 2009)

PM Sent Jim! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2009)

Popeye said:


> bearsphan3.14 said:
> 
> 
> > The rules just say Tin Boats needs to be in the picture. Hopefully written on a card is acceptable.
> ...



Either or guys, Just so we know it was carved this year.


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Does the TB have to be carved in the pumpkin or can it be just written on some paper in the picture?



Anywhere, TB or TinBoats.


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2009)

submissions are starting to roll in! :beer:


----------



## Bubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's mine! :mrgreen: 







J/K...But is that not cool? :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Oct 27, 2009)

My first 4 are submitted


----------



## Popeye (Oct 28, 2009)

Since my Brother-in-Law is in the hospital recovering from Lung Cancer surgery I didn't think my sister would be too into carving her own pumpkin this year. And because I had to go get a pumpkin for the Tinboat contest I picked up a second one that I carved for her.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2009)

That is one funny looking Cow


----------



## Popeye (Oct 28, 2009)

As I am forbidden to refer to my secret submission I can not comment on cows on pumpkins.


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2009)

I started to carve my pumpkin last night and got so irritated with it that I am going to go old school again

Something like this! :LOL2: :BS:


----------



## Popeye (Oct 28, 2009)

Since when is a portrait of Ahab "Old School"?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 28, 2009)

My favorite pumpkin


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2009)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> My favorite pumpkin



Awesome beer! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2009)

One hour left and only 4 submissions!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 30, 2009)

Jim said:


> One hour left and only 4 submissions!




Come on guys. If I knew it would be short one, I would have carved one for someone.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 30, 2009)

Jim,

If we don't make it to 5 could you post the pictures and we still have a vote, just no prizes for the winner? Bragging rights would have to do.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 31, 2009)

Popeye scared me off - I had a great pumpkin all carved and ready to go but his constant posts about cows made me a little nervous so i failed to enter :shock: 




Nah, every spare moment i have bend chasing those striped bass around - i am leaving to catch the morning tide (and hopefully bite) in about 2 minutes


Reports may follow


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Jim,
> 
> If we don't make it to 5 could you post the pictures and we still have a vote, just no prizes for the winner? Bragging rights would have to do.




I changed my mind (The beauty of running your own site :LOL2: ) The contest will go on! Posting it in a a few minutes.


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2009)

Contest is under way! Please Vote! Pictures are on the very first post!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 31, 2009)

I carved a pumpkin last night. I would have donated it to a member (for a share of the prize of course) :wink: .


----------



## SFBigDog (Oct 31, 2009)

As you know .... I'm new to this site .... but this idea of a Pumpkin Carving contest, should be applauded by all. I have looked at all of this years entries ... and my hat is off to all of you.

This is a first class web-site as well as all the members and the board members who run this site every day.

Thanks to everyone and Happy Holloween.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 31, 2009)

very hard decision,all were great.too bad there can only be 1 winner.they all look great guys.


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2009)

S&MFISH said:


> very hard decision,all were great.too bad there can only be 1 winner.they all look great guys.



yeah man! I agree.


----------



## FishingBuds (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are awsome, thats a hard choice but I voted.


----------



## SFBigDog (Nov 1, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Here's mine! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bubba .... That is OUTSTANDING !!!!


----------



## Brine (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice work guys


----------



## Jim (Nov 2, 2009)

*Well there it is folks, the votes have been cast and the winner of this years Pumpkin Carving Contest is Bearsphan3.14. *

A special thanks goes to Jwengard, acarbone624, Popeye, and bearspahn3.14 for submitting pumpkins for the contest :beer:You can all expect something in the mail. 8) 


*Congrats Bearsphan3.14*


----------



## Popeye (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations Bearsphan. That was a very nice job on that pumpkin.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 2, 2009)

Who did what pumpkins? I assume Popeye did #2 (no cow?). These were all fantastic pumpkins. Thanks


----------



## Popeye (Nov 3, 2009)

There was a cow on mine. It was standing on the bank, hidden directly behind the fisherman.


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2010)

8)


----------

